# Just look who's out on the Veranda!



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Two beeyouteefull brothers! click here and scroll down

Sire: Ch. Divine's Indecent Desperado "Bandit"
Dam: Ch. Maltangel Rejoice in His Presence "Abby" (sister to Ch. Divine's Marc of Friendship!)

This is a very nice breeding and the boys look adorable.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sorry I looked







cause they are BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! and I wish I could have another puppy.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

OMG! What cute little faces!!!!!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Wonderful dam and sire.... and darling boys!!! Look at those faces...Perfection!















This is the first I have seen Barbara Davis put up pictures in a very long time.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

How adorable they are. They have such short noses too (which I love).


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Ok, it doesn't get cuter than that. Seriously. 

Tonia updated Barbara's site and that just isn't fair because those two are sooooooo cute!! 

I want one. 

And my girls are telling me they want to go live at Barbara's house.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

They are so adorable!! What precious little faces they have.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

OMG, the little guy on the right is to die for!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

They both have pretty little faces. Bet they don't show up there for long!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

*Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful and that one on the right looks so tiny. Anyone would be so blessed to have one of those darling babies*


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

AWWWW!!!


----------



## Malteseluv (Feb 6, 2007)

Wow! They are just precious!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!!! you know, I think Mia needs a little brother!!!!! The one on the right is SO FREGGIN CUTE!!! I WANT HIM!!!!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful boys! Gorgeous parents too!

I want that adorable, smushy, baby-doll-faced bambino on the right! Look at his face! And his sweet nose! Now I believe in LOVE at first sight!! *SWOON*


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Absolutely beautiful boys! Gorgeous parents too!
> 
> I want that adorable, smushy, baby-doll-faced bambino on the right! Look at his face! And his sweet nose! Now I believe in LOVE at first sight!! *SWOON*
> 
> ...


Oh come on... You know you want him. Get him. Please?


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

sigh







how precious is that, they are simply gorgeous


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Confession: When i first decided five years ago I wanted a Maltese I didn't know what to look for in a breeder really. I knew if they bred many different breeds it was a bad sign, and a little about puppy mills and pet stores, and I knew that I wouldn't buy from anyone who kept their babies in cages and bred them again and again. However, when I found Barbaras site i just knew I had found someone special. Bella's picture stole my heart but I forced myself to read everything I could anyway, and waited a few days before calling Barbara just to do some research. I'm so glad she still had Bella when I finally decided she was who I should call. My goodness did I get lucky. I watch her site for puppies all the time even though I know Bella is meant to be an only child. It's still fun to look


----------

